# General Medical Questions [Merged]



## JoeDos

I am not scheduled for one yet but I had some questions in which I hope to be answered before getting scheduled. 
Some of the questions may have been answered before but the answers are either very misleading, or they aren't very definitive.  

I know what generally goes on for the Medical - Like Hearing tests, eye sight, etc. But that's all that is really outlined.

First off: I have read you had to do a "Duck Walk" and if so what is it? and is there a requirement in order to pass the Medical? 
Next: Are you required to do any push ups and or sit ups during the medical? If so how many of each are you expected to do if there is a requirement in order to pass the medical? 

Thank you for the time and I apologize if some of this has been answered I used google search VIA site:army.ca | army.ca:site but I was unable to actually find a real definitive answer.


----------



## Treemoss

AlphaBravo said:
			
		

> I am not scheduled for one yet but I had some questions in which I hope to be answered before getting scheduled.
> Some of the questions may have been answered before but the answers are either very misleading, or they aren't very definitive.
> 
> I know what generally goes on for the Medical - Like Hearing tests, eye sight, etc. But that's all that is really outlined.
> 
> First off: I have read you had to do a "Duck Walk" and if so what is it? and is there a requirement in order to pass the Medical?
> Next: Are you required to do any push ups and or sit ups during the medical? If so how many of each are you expected to do if there is a requirement in order to pass the medical?
> 
> Thank you for the time and I apologize if some of this has been answered I used google search VIA site:army.ca | army.ca:site but I was unable to actually find a real definitive answer.



What they did for me was they went over paperwork that you have to read over and sign. Then they'll go down a list of health problems and you tell them if you have one of them. They'll also ask for some of your families history as well. Then they do a hearing, colour, and vision test, followed by vital signs. After that, they do a full body work up which checks things like range of motion with limbs, heart sounds, breathing, all that fun jazz. They'll check to see if your joints make a crack or pop sound, though they don't count it against you much.

After all that is done. They'll sit your down and go over yours and your families health history again to make sure it's all good. Be sure you tell them everything, and be honest. If you had ear tubes in at age 6.. they'll want to know. Also they go over your substance abuse sheet. The med tech I got was pretty good and hilarious when he went over mine. I put down 6-8 beers a month. He looked at me and was like "6-8? you sure?" I was like "that's beers only right" him "you sure?" me "ok 6-10" him "i'm just going to put down... 10-12 for you" we both laughed.

A little tip for the vitals, if your BP is over 140 they'll either do another one or ask you to go to a doctor. If it is, explain that you're nervous. For me I was 150/80, but I was pretty excited to be there lol.... so he let me take a nap for 20 minutes and I had a normal BP after.


----------



## CombatDoc

AlphaBravo said:
			
		

> First off: I have read you had to do a "Duck Walk" and if so what is it? and is there a requirement in order to pass the Medical?
> Next: Are you required to do any push ups and or sit ups during the medical? If so how many of each are you expected to do if there is a requirement in order to pass the medical?


Ahh yes, the infamous "duck walk". This procedure is used to examine potential knee problems, specifically, meniscal cartilage tears as well as knee stability. It is not used routinely. 

And it's a medical examination, not a PT test, so no pushups or sit-ups. Good luck.


----------



## medicineman

ArmyDoc said:
			
		

> Ahh yes, the infamous "duck walk". This procedure is used to examine potential knee problems, specifically, meniscal cartilage tears as well as knee stability. It is not used routinely.
> 
> And it's a medical examination, not a PT test, so no pushups or sit-ups. Good luck.



Depends who's doing the exam - I'd routinely get the applicants to the duck walk and about 5 pushups.  These exercises show strength and flexibility of the joints and major muscle groups...and save a pile of time doing the physical exam.  While it's not a PT test, it's a valid way of doing parts of the muscoskeletal exam.  I seem to recall there is actually a thread somewhere relaying this same info.

Here's the link - http://army.ca/forums/threads/113731.0

MM

Edited to add link


----------



## medicineman

Apologies if I sound blunt, but if doing a duck walk across a room the size of a jail cell and doing a few pushups has your feathers ruffled, I'd have to guess that you've got a few other issues to worry about... :2c:.  

MM


----------



## JoeDos

medicineman said:
			
		

> Apologies if I sound blunt, but if doing a duck walk across a room the size of a jail cell and doing a few pushups has your feathers ruffled, I'd have to guess that you've got a few other issues to worry about... :2c:.
> 
> MM



Haha how are my feathers ruffled? I just was curious as to what you had to do..... 

I have been on a workout regiment since I applied last year, if I couldn't do a couple of push ups that'd just be embarrassing. (The workout regiment has and still includes of push ups).


----------



## KerryBlue

I apologize this is for sure a highjack, but this thread is medical questions and some senior army docs are here so I thought I'd ask. 


Last February(14th, 2013) I had my labrum reconstructed after what the doctor described as wear and tear from football. Long story short, had it fixed rehabed it and now I'm back feeling comfortable with my shoulder. I know the medical requires you to disclose previous injury, and I'm assuming I'll need a doctor/physiotherapist/surgeon to sign something. Is there any other problems my surgery could cause in the grand scheme of my application/medical.

Thanks for the answers, and sorry AB for the highjack.


----------



## medicineman

AB - sounded a bit like you were actually worried about these tests, hence why I thought your feathers were ruffled.

KB - You'll likely need some stuff from your surgeon and physioterrorist regarding your shoulder.  As for likelihood of problems, that will depend on the info from those people and how well you're actually doing.

MM


----------



## JoeDos

medicineman said:
			
		

> AB - sounded a bit like you were actually worried about these tests, hence why I thought your feathers were ruffled.
> 
> KB - You'll likely need some stuff from your surgeon and physioterrorist regarding your shoulder.  As for likelihood of problems, that will depend on the info from those people and how well you're actually doing.
> 
> MM



Ahh well I didn't mean for it to come off like that. Not worried just curious.


----------



## medicineman

Gotcha.


----------



## Comprehensiveinsect

Hello, I know none of you can directly give me answers and I'm not asking for them, I just want opinions I guess. 

So I'm being checked out by the RMO currently for some mental health stuff. IMO it's extremely minor, "Situational stress" as a 16-year-old. 6ish months counseling, zero suicide risk/threats, no follow up, no meds, no harm to others and a low chance of reoccurrence.

In your opinion, what are the chances of this biting me in the ass? You're all members or ex-members of the CF and I want to know that if in your opinions this would harm my ability to perform my duties as a member of the armed forces.


----------



## BeyondTheNow

Comprehensiveinsect said:
			
		

> Hello, I know none of you can directly give me answers and I'm not asking for them, I just want opinions I guess.
> 
> So I'm being checked out by the RMO currently for some mental health stuff. IMO it's extremely minor, "Situational stress" as a 16-year-old. 6ish months counseling, zero suicide risk/threats, no follow up, no meds, no harm to others and a low chance of reoccurrence.
> 
> In your opinion, what are the chances of this biting me in the ass? You're all members or ex-members of the CF and I want to know that if in your opinions this would harm my ability to perform my duties as a member of the armed forces.



Well, many of the site users are, not all...

Anyway, unfortunately our opinions are of little consequence. Opinions on various applicant’s medical issues will vary. My own experience, however, is that the military sometimes has a way of reigniting mental health issues, even if minute and they haven’t caused any problems in many years. But everyone handles stress and things very differently. If successfully enrolled, you might be absolutely fine and have no reoccurring issues. And some people who’ve never had any MH difficulties may develop them.


----------



## ktaylor

The search on this site sucks and i couldn't find any or current topics on all of this. Hope this post is okay.
 I live in Ontario and have been looking to join Army Reserves, ideally infantry. I am 24, 5'11, 140lbs and have mild varicose veins, mild raynauds in my hands, and mild anxiety. If they're mild issues and I am given warm/proper gear none should create an issue that would stop me in any environment. Are people always disqualified for these types of issues or is it done in a case by case basis and worth going through the process of trying? I could call a recruiting office but non bias and similar experiences are ideal. Thanks!


----------



## 211RadOp

A quick search of Raynaud's brought up about 6 instances.

This may be the best response to your question.

https://army.ca/forums/threads/22935/post-1338283.html#msg1338283


----------



## mariomike

ktaylor said:
			
		

> , and mild anxiety.



Anxiety/OCD/meds (merged)
https://army.ca/forums/threads/13409.200
11 pages.



			
				ktaylor said:
			
		

> have mild varicose veins,



Varicose Veins  
https://army.ca/forums/threads/97104.0

As always, medical decisions are made by the Recruiting Medical Officer ( RMO )>


----------



## ktaylor

Thanks. How do I remove these questions?


----------



## sarahsmom

Why not leave them up in case other applicants with similar concerns want to know?


----------



## cdnjarhead

I did my medical exam and these were the results:

- Need visual acuity check
- Redo blood pressure
- Bloodwork

My blood pressure was high that day due to nervousness. Redid it at my family doctors and it was fine.

Vision was fine.

Bloodwork was fine except one issue,  my thyroid was found to be slightly low. I don't have any symptoms, it was a surprise to me, never heard of this before. But my doctor wanted me to do a daily med at the lowest possible dose just to kind of make it so she can write it off as "assessed and stable" instead of it being a factor. To be honest I can't even tell I'm on this med I feel the same. 

But someone at the recruitment office told me entry standards are stricter than the health standards matrix posted online. 

I know a person from work who's on ADHD meds and he was denied. We thought it was because it's ADHD, but he said the explanation he received is that it was because he's on a "daily med". 

So daily meds of any kind = unfit for BMQ?

Thanks 


Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## sarahsmom

It’s more a question of whether the daily medication makes you unfit for service. If you don’t take the medication, will your life be in danger? Will someone else’s? That will have to be assessed by the recruiting medical officer for a decision.


----------



## simzara

Is the medical test for reservist different from the Reg force? At the medical they checked my joints but there was no blood test, urine test, no questions on family history and they didn't do a prostate exam or asked me to take my clothes off to check for any unusual marks or somethings.


----------



## BeyondTheNow

simzara said:
			
		

> Is the medical test for reservist different from the Reg force? At the medical they checked my joints but there was no blood test, urine test, no questions on family history and they didn't do a prostate exam or asked me to take my clothes off to check for any unusual marks or somethings.



They don’t do a urine test, blood test, anything internal, or any exams without clothing for either.


----------



## simzara

BeyondTheNow said:
			
		

> They don’t do a urine test, blood test, anything internal, or any exams without clothing for either.



Thank you for the reply. I was expecting all of that examination. In my birth country they do all of that, in a lot of cases you spend a few days in an army hospital where they do almost every test imaginable.


----------



## BeyondTheNow

simzara said:
			
		

> Thank you for the reply. I was expecting all of that examination. In my birth country they do all of that, in a lot of cases you spend a few days in an army hospital where they do almost every test imaginable.



Ah. How old were you when you came to Canada?


----------



## simzara

BeyondTheNow said:
			
		

> Ah. How old were you when you came to Canada?



I turned 5 on the day we landed.


----------



## BeyondTheNow

simzara said:
			
		

> I turned 5 on the day we landed.



Ah okay. The reason I ask is because of one of your previous posts.



			
				simzara said:
			
		

> What kind of security clearance is required for ACISS and how long does it take? I have not lived out of Canada, don't have relatives out, and have not done anything wrong but the thought of it makes me nervous.



This is a bit of a discrepancy, or did you intend to mean you haven’t lived out of Canada since arriving? What I’m getting at is that if that error was made on application, it would definitely slow things down wrt clearance duration, possibly other issues also.


----------



## simzara

BeyondTheNow said:
			
		

> Ah okay. The reason I ask is because of one of your previous posts.
> 
> This is a bit of a discrepancy...



The recruiter said that in regards to security clearance the lived outside of Canada only counts if you've lived after you turned 16 for 6 or more months. We have not lived outside or traveled for long after coming to Canada. I was born in India, and this is why I was concerned about security clearance


----------



## BeyondTheNow

simzara said:
			
		

> The recruiter said that in regards to security clearance the lived outside of Canada only counts if you've lived after you turned 16 for 6 or more months. We have not lived outside or traveled for long after coming to Canada. I was born in India, and this is why I was concerned about security clearance



Okay, that’s good. Now that you’ve  explained, I recall that as well. I’m not a Recruiter, and your posts jumped out at me if you were hoping for something quickly in terms of the usual clearance wait times. Thanks for the reminder.


----------



## simzara

BeyondTheNow said:
			
		

> Okay, that’s good. Now that you’ve  explained, I recall that as well. I’m not a Recruiter, and your posts jumped out at me if you were hoping for something quickly in terms of the usual clearance wait times. Thanks for the reminder.



No problem. My post was a bit confusing, I should have been a bit more clear on that. In regards to the medical, I've heard stories of people having a psychological interview, and career interview with high ranking officers in addition to the medical. It's something similar to an RCMP medical. How come the process does not exist in Canada? The bad thing is that you cannot apply past the age of 21 or 22 for soldier and I think 25-28 for occupations that require a Masters(not including doctor)


----------



## Blackadder1916

simzara said:
			
		

> Thank you for the reply. I was expecting all of that examination. In my birth country they do all of that, in a lot of cases you spend a few days in an army hospital where they do almost every test imaginable.



Medical standards (and medical examinations) are the same for both Regular and Reserve members; applicants also have to meet the same standards.  The easiest way to explain why there is "seemingly" few medical tests (or the insertion of digits into body cavities) is to quote from CFP 154, "The CAF conducts individualized, risk-related periodic health assessments (PHAs) . . .".  Things have changed a lot in the fast approaching half century since I first had an enrolment medical or even in the 35 years since I was involved in conducting recruits medicals.  At one time a standard panel of blood and urine tests were done for everyone and x-rays were more common, though prostate (or other intimate internal) examinations were never a part of an enrolment medical.  All those tests cost money and, eventually, the usefulness of their results was determined to be marginal.

I wasn't able to find any studies on the CAF experience in the few minutes I took to respond but I did find this 1987 article from the Journal of the RAMC in which a civilian physician who conducted recruit medicals related the experience of his ACIO.  While the numbers included in his study are small, the following list of conditions that disqualified applicants from enrolment seems re-markedly similar to what I remember being the common reasons for not passing.

(in descending order)

1. Systolic Hypertension
2. Systolic Heart Murmurs
3. Orthopaedic/foot problems
4. Skin Disorders
5. Asthma/Hay Fever/Perennial Rhinitis
6. Obesity
7. Underweight
8. Ear Defects/Deafness
9. Eyesight / Epilepsy / Enuresis / Proteinura / Emotional Stability / Migraine

With the exception of only one condition (proteinura) none of the above would be discovered by a laboratory test.  All the rest would have been discovered from a medical questionnaire and a properly conducted history taking and physical examination.


----------



## cdnjarhead

paleomedic said:
			
		

> It’s more a question of whether the daily medication makes you unfit for service. If you don’t take the medication, will your life be in danger? Will someone else’s? That will have to be assessed by the recruiting medical officer for a decision.


I can't even tell I'm on the medication. If I went off it .... my bloodwork numbers might change slightly? But I certainly wouldn't cease to perform, let alone die, be a risk to myself, etc. There have been stretches of a day to a few days where I forgot to take it and/or took it  incorrectly (you can't take it with dairy or calcium, don't know why but I forget this fact sometimes and wash the pill down with a Tim's double double) and absolutely nothing happens. As you say, the medical officer will have to assess all this but I was just curious if it was an automatic out. Sounds like that isn't necessarily the case. I remain hopeful. 

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## LittleBlackDevil

But of a long shot, perhaps, but wondering if anyone has any idea what the CURRENT wait time is on Medical Officers in Ottawa reviewing your file for medical suitability to serve?

My file had to go to Ottawa for this because I'm "over 40" (I turned 40 two weeks after my medical) but am otherwise healthy. I'm actually in better physical fitness than I was when I first joined in 1998.

My file manager could only tell me that they're really backlogged but had no idea what timeframe I'm looking at beyond a vague "months". Anyone know if we're talking 2-3 months or do I need to gird my loins for waiting a year and more?

EDIT: Spoke to my file manager again. I'm going to put her answer here for anyone interested/waiting for the same thing. She said it's about six months. So I've got a while to wait. I did my medical on 16 January and had the test results they wanted from my own physician a month later so we're looking at late June I am hoping to have an answer. Not getting my hopes up thought given the low priority CIC applications receive. I'm considering 6 months as more of a soonest rather than latest in my case. I suspect that Reg Force and PRes would be more in the 3-6 month timeframe currently.


----------



## WMK2883

Good day everyone! 

I am hoping someone knowledgeable in the medical requirements of the CAF may be able to help me out. I've tried contacting my local recruitment center a few times over the last couple of months as I'm interested in applying for a position, but have had no reply. I have a medical question before applying. A little over a year ago I mildly herniated a disc in my lower back which I received treatment for and took some time off of work to fully recover. I am no longer effected by it and wonder if an injury such as this is a disqualification? Hoping for some clarification before applying.

Thank you in advance for your time!


----------



## PuckChaser

Even the recruiting center cannot tell you for sure. You have to apply and let the Medical Officer make that determination. Best you can do is be completely honest in that recruiting medical and let the chips fall where they may.


----------



## Phwaker

How long does it take for an RC to send additional documents from a doctor to Ottawa for review? 

I read anywhere up to 3 months but I'm just asking again in case things have changed in the last year or so. 

Thanks


----------



## LittleBlackDevil

Phwaker said:
			
		

> How long does it take for an RC to send additional documents from a doctor to Ottawa for review?
> 
> I read anywhere up to 3 months but I'm just asking again in case things have changed in the last year or so.
> 
> Thanks



Not sure how long it takes for the Recruiting Centre to send the documents, but it took just over 3 months total for the documents to be sent, for the medical staff in Ottawa to review, and for a decision to be rendered -- but this also takes into account COVID lockdowns which happened very shortly after I submitted my documents and that surely slowed things up a bit. Plus my application is for CIC which is lowest priority, also no doubt slowing things down.

16 January 2020 I did my medical at CFRC Hamilton.
21 January 2020 - Submitted my supplementary medical info from my family physician (ECG results and letter from my doctor)
8 May 2020 received clearance from Ottawa.


----------



## Phwaker

LittleBlackDevil said:
			
		

> Not sure how long it takes for the Recruiting Centre to send the documents, but it took just over 3 months total for the documents to be sent, for the medical staff in Ottawa to review, and for a decision to be rendered -- but this also takes into account COVID lockdowns which happened very shortly after I submitted my documents and that surely slowed things up a bit. Plus my application is for CIC which is lowest priority, also no doubt slowing things down.
> 
> 16 January 2020 I did my medical at CFRC Hamilton.
> 21 January 2020 - Submitted my supplementary medical info from my family physician (ECG results and letter from my doctor)
> 8 May 2020 received clearance from Ottawa.



Thank you for the reply! I guess I should prepare for the longest possible period which should be around when you received your medical approval. I've signed up for Signals Officer, Communications Electronics Engineering Officer, and Naval Combat Systems Officer - all Regular Force. Do you think this would put me in a "higher" priority category? Also, was the supplementary medical info requested during your Medical Exam or is there a possibility that they contact me for more documents?

Sorry for asking a lot of questions but I'm quite eager to find out my results and continue to the competition list/selection phase of my application!

Phwaker


----------



## LittleBlackDevil

Phwaker said:
			
		

> Thank you for the reply! I guess I should prepare for the longest possible period which should be around when you received your medical approval. I've signed up for Signals Officer, Communications Electronics Engineering Officer, and Naval Combat Systems Officer - all Regular Force. Do you think this would put me in a "higher" priority category? Also, was the supplementary medical info requested during your Medical Exam or is there a possibility that they contact me for more documents?
> 
> Sorry for asking a lot of questions but I'm quite eager to find out my results and continue to the competition list/selection phase of my application!
> 
> Phwaker



My understanding (just from what I've been told -- I'm not a recruiter), is that priority goes Reg Force --> Reserves --> CIC ... I don't know if combat arms is given more priority than non-combat, but regardless of trade, as an applicant for RegF I'd expect your file to be given more priority than Reserves (all trades) and CIC. Since I'm in the lowest priority bracket, I would think that the timelines I encountered would be the longest you'd reasonably expect.

In my case, the supplementary medical info was requested during my medical exam at the recruiting centre. The reason for the need for additional info was because (1) my 40th birthday was two weeks after my medical and therefore I would be "over 40" by the time of enrolment, therefore they needed extra tests to ensure I'd be sufficiently healthy to work in the army; and (2) I disclosed during my medical that I have hypothyroidism and am prescribed medication for that, so they wanted a report from my medical doctor with specifics about that and his medical opinion on my ability to handle the strenuous activity of a CF member.


----------

